# [TIP] Réparer Portage

## Mickael

Bonjours à tous,

Pour mon premier poste, je tenais à transmettre une solution à un problème assez génant qui m'a demandé pas mal de temps. (en même temps je suis encore un petit nouveau sous linux : ceci explique peut être cela).

Cette solution n'est pas de moi mais pour aider, accélérer la recherche de la solution mais également pour ceux qui ne ne parlent pas l'anglais je me permets de la poster ici.

Bon, après avoir planté, tué, détruit PORTAGE d'une façon assez radicale il y a 3 mois, je ne pouvais plus l'utiliser   :Shocked:   : 

```
Bash: emerge = command not found
```

A partir de là, grosse panique, sueures froides 2 semaines de recherches sur le net et les forums. Mon portage était pour moi définitivement mort, j'étais pret à tout réinstaller (encore des réflèxes windosiens peut être  :Embarassed:  ). Et pourtant la solution est beaucoup moins radicale : 

 Déplacez-vous dans : 

```
cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files
```

lire le REAME.RESCUE  et suivre ses précieux conseils, ce qui donne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 : Télécharger un tarball du portage rescue :  http://dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/portage_rescue/
> 
> 2 : Essayer de prendre l'arbre portage qui correspond à votre architecture, c'est mieux 
> ...

 

Et à partirde là votre arbre portage fonctionne.

P.S : Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je ne me souviens plus des réponses et sites internets qui m'ont conduits à la solution alors si vous  connaissez ce/ces liens  des auteurs originaux transmettez les, Merci  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Mickael on Thu Nov 17, 2005 8:17 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## yoyo

Premier post et déja une contribution : bravo !!

En plus respect de la mise en forme du thread : re-bravo !!

Bon, il y a quelques fautes de typos ("cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/port/age/files" par exemple) une balise [/code] qui traîne en bas du post et nos amis (on va dire ça) de l'angle de la terre qui ne seront pas contents que tu aies écorché le nom de leur langue maternelle (l'englais).

PS : pour le titre j'aurai plutôt vu quelque chose comme "[tip] Réparer Portage" ou quelque chose d'approchant

PS bis : lors du "tar xjpUvf portage-rescue-xxxxxxx.tbz2 -C /" il faudrait peut-être préciser comment trouver la version correspondant au système pour ne pas avoir d'autres problèmes (tout est indiqué dans le REAME.RESCUE mais avec un tel post il risque de ne pas être lu   :Wink:   ).

En tout cas bienvenue à toi !!

EDIT : oui j'ai oublié (bien vu Enlight). Il faudrait intégrer ce post dans le howto howto (le post de kernel ne me paraît pas adapté, désolé Enlight   :Razz:  ).

----------

## Enlight

Salut! Belle entrée en matière, en effet!

Je vote l'intégration au sticky de kernel_senseï!

----------

## Mickael

Merci yoyo, Enlight pour cet accueil au sein du forum.  :Very Happy: 

Voila j'ai modifié et apporté quelques détails d'après les conseils de yoyo. pour le titre du message je ne sais pas encore... je reste ouvert à toutes les propositions.  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

@MickTux: Merci pour cette contribution, et bienvenue sur le forum Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

